# Spheres



## trc65 (Mar 6, 2021)

Here's a pic of some of the spheres I've completed so far. Tung oil finish, ranging in size from 1 7/8" to 2 7/8". Mesquite, mulberry, cottonwood, black Locust, cherry and 2 Apple. My challenge now is to come up with a unique way to display them other than just letting them roll around in bowls. Thinking about some sort of pedestal for them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice. I love these things....

For inspiration, look up wooden crystal ball sphere stand. Lots of cool stuff....depends on how easy or intricate you want to get with em.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 6, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice. I love these things....
> 
> For inspiration, look up wooden crystal ball sphere stand. Lots of cool stuff....depends on how easy or intricate you want to get with em.


Oh, you know he wants a really simple "board with holes" type display.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2021)

Or just cut the bottoms off the cups and flip em upside down. Done and done...easy peasy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 6, 2021)

Now all you have to do is build the pool table and turn a few cue sticks...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 6, 2021)

Thinking I might make some more like this, and replace the goblet with a sphere.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2021)

Oh that would be most excellent!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 6, 2021)

Love your sphere collection! I’ve got to get busy and make a few. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joker9 (Mar 7, 2021)

Tim great looking pieces. if u do classes, Im only 3 hr away!! Ill even buy the beer...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2021)

Joker9 said:


> Tim great looking pieces. if u do classes, Im only 3 hr away!! Ill even buy the beer...



Well thats closer than I am. I'm only 17 hours away....ha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 7, 2021)

Those look fantastic! I could imagine a version of these for Bocce- 4” diameter and about 2 lbs. (regulation size). 

They have baseball stands available or make one like an upside down skateboard with diameter holes in them to display them- could be wood, plywood or plexiglass......you could use those plastic cups to hold the wooden balls with slight smaller diameter on the wood stand so the cups are slightly raised.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sakfarm1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Well done! They’d make a great mobile as well suspended by monofilament so they’d look like they were floating.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 7, 2021)

If your like me, you will be over the honeymoon pretty soon, then a bowl will be fine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Mar 7, 2021)

I was already thinking that this afternoon after I finished my sixteenth. Made at least one of all the wood species I have, kind of over it now and time to move on to something else. 

I suppose I should make one or two pedestals or something, but after that probably won't make more until an idea for using one in a larger piece comes to me.


----------



## Barb (Mar 7, 2021)

Making these are next on my to-do list. These look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GS-76 (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice, i need a couple painted like a fishing bobber. lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 9, 2021)

.....I only see 7 in your first post Tim; we need all 16!!!

You've been going to town on these and they all look fantastic! What caught my eye is just how flawless they look. Not a bulge, tool mark, evidence of sanding on a single one. I'd think that's very difficult to do on a perfectly round object, with the grain going in different directions, etc. Great job and I'm looking forward to seeing them all together!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks Steve! 
There are actually 18 of them now. Forgot I hadn't made any from the Eastern red cedar, so I made two more. One is just a little bigger at 4.25" diameter. They sand up well, but a little slowly as you need to reposition them in the chucks at least twice for each grit. Power sanding (drill w/ two inch disks) is the only way to go, and as long as you don't skip grits they sand easily. I took them all to 600x as I expect these will handled quite a bit. Just put first coat of oil on the cedar last night, so it will be this weekend before they are done, will shoot some more pictures then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 9, 2021)

Well OK, the obsession isn't quite over yet. Didn't really have time today to do much in the shop, but walked by the lathe and tripped over a pile of wet honey Locust scraps and thought why not. One of the articles I read suggested turning some wet wood and seeing how they turned out. It didn't quite spray me with water, but it is very fresh. No idea what will happen to it, Be interesting to see.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Mar 11, 2021)

Here are a couple more pictures. The first has 14 of the 20 I've done. Size from 1 7/8" to about 3 1/2". Tung oil finish.





Here are some more that have a fresh coat of oil that hasn't been wiped off yet. The big ERC is around 4 1/2". The one to the left of it is the wet honey Locust.





Here's a closeup of the cedar. It's got some crazy colors/grain patterns.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2021)

These would look good in a large dark wooden bowl! Inspirational! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 13, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Thinking I might make some more like this, and replace the goblet with a sphere.
> 
> View attachment 204703


Would be a bit fancier than this spice rack type that the wife dragged home for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 13, 2021)

A little dark stain, a clear coat, and that spice rack wouldn't be bad for a display of different spheres.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 13, 2021)

Only thing is, I haven't turned a sphere yet. I get the feeling somebody is leaning toward me learning how...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Mar 15, 2021)

Turned a little base for the large cedar sphere out of a scrap of elm. Think I'm going to make several of this type, low profile stands sized to the others.





Thought this was final coat of finish, but have some dust nibs, so I'll lightly sand and give it a final coat. Eastern red cedar, 4.5" diameter, polymerized tung oil finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 15, 2021)

Great way to display a single sphere! The Cedar ball is magnanimous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 15, 2021)

That looks really nice! Now I definitely want to make one but if they're as addicting as you say then I'd better finish making a few other things first. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Mar 17, 2021)

I have done a bunch of large spheres for a customer and made a few bases out of chunks on burl. Just hot glued the burl to a faceplate and dished out a spot for the sphere. These are 7” redwood spheres.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Mar 17, 2021)

Very cool idea Jason! That makes a really nice display.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

